# Connexion ADSL digne du 56K



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

'lut

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il etait normal d'avoir un débit digne du 56 K quand on a l'ADSL 8 Mo + Neuf TV ... résultat du test : 80.322 Kbps  (10.04 Ko/sec)

Je suis pourtant branché en Ethernet ... les gonzes du 9 m'ont dit que le fait d'avoir la TV pompait minimum 5 Mo mais une amie a la meme config que moi et vit à quelques 
mètres de chez moi (en ville) et n'a aucun souci de ce genre ...

Merci ...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour
Chaque connexion ADSL est particuli&#232;re.
Le d&#233;bit th&#233;orique n'est que th&#233;orique ( ou publicitaire)

le d&#233;bit r&#233;el lui peut d&#233;pendre de mille choses, distance , att&#233;nuation , qualit&#233; du cablage  FT +le neuf ( entre la boite le neuf dans le NRA et ta prise FT), connectique chez toi , du d&#233;groupage -non d&#233;groupage, wifi etc 

La r&#233;ponse des " gonzes" de le neuf  n'est pas fausse ( quoique je pencherai plus pour 3 &#224; 4 M)

Mais ce que tu ne dis pas c'est si le flux TV est branch&#233; , si tu es en wwifi , d&#233;group&#233; non d&#233;group&#233; etc

Par ailleurs tu aurais d&#251; post&#233; dans le sujet unique central d&#233;di&#233; le nbeuf

ps Que ton amie ait une meilleure connexion est totalement ind&#233;pendant de ton cs ( pour les raisons donn&#233;es plus haut)


----------



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bonjour
> Chaque connexion ADSL est particuli&#232;re.
> Le d&#233;bit th&#233;orique n'est que th&#233;orique ( ou publicitaire)
> 
> ...



Mouais ... j'ai du mal &#224; croire que tous les facteurs que tu cites font une telle diff&#233;rence ... mon amie et moi avons la meme configuration, exactement la m&#234;me ... tu voudrais dire que les 100 m&#232;tres qui nous s&#233;parent pourraient justifier cette connection digne de 56K (alors qu'elle t&#233;l&#233;charge comme en 8 Mo) ... en tout cas, si tel est le cas, je suis profond&#233;ment d&#233;&#231;u, moi qui avait un vrai 8 Mo avant de d&#233;m&#233;nager ...

Dans ce cas-l&#224;, faudrait qu'on m'explique l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir l'ADSL dans une ville qui est desservie dans son int&#233;gralit&#233;, si ce n'est que pour surfer en 56k ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

Je connais assez bien le domaine FAI
Et tous les &#233;l&#233;ments que j'ai cit&#233;s comptent
On peut aussi en lister d'autres...

Quant &#224; ton amie &#224; 100 metres
La distance &#224; vol d'oiseau ne veut rien dire pour l'adsl , ce qui compte c'est le cablage
A l'interieur d'un m&#234;me pat&#233; de maisons tu peux avoir une variation de longueur de ligne de plusieurs centaines de m&#232;tres ( ca s'additionne tr&#232;s vite) ou m&#234;me de NRA

As tu verifi&#233; des choses tr&#232;s simples
difference de cablage 
( tu rentres vos deux numeros FT  l&#224; , ca suffira dans un premier temps
http://www.degrouptest.com/

et compares bien 
longueur , diametre du cable ( et sur quelle longueur), att&#233;nuation
et surtout NRA
Si ca se trouve vous n'avez pas le m&#234;me et ni forc&#233;ment le m&#234;me &#233;quipement du FAI
( tous les 2 d&#233;group&#233;s?)

Ensuite il y a le vaste champ des erreurs
(de cablage FT, undysfonctionnement  , boitier chez eux, vers chez toi , ou  erreur de cablage cot&#233; le neuf ou ...ou 
la liste est longue


----------



## moonwalk9r (11 Août 2007)

Ou tout simplement de la box, du c&#226;ble, ou du mac, bref de ta configuration  
Si neuftv fonctionne c'est que tu recoit au moins 3.7 megas (c'est ce que &#231;a consomme) si tu as acces au chaines HD au moin 6 m&#233;gas

Pas la peine de comparer avec ta voisine, tu cherche dans la mauvaise direction

Regarde sur la chaine 911, tu vera ton debit modem, et ton debit decodeur, etaint la tv attend 20 min, puis refait un test de passante sur http://speedtest.net et regarde si ca correspond au debit modem que tu as vu precedemment.


----------



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

alors ....

voilà les tests :


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

chez toi ou chez la voisine?

tiens en passant autre lien qui lui donne des r&#233;sultats r&#233;alistes ( et donne directement le type de cablage)

http://www.marseilleadsl.com/test-ligne.php


----------



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> chez toi ou chez la voisine?



chez moi ...



pascalformac a dit:


> tiens en passant autre lien qui lui donne des r&#233;sultats r&#233;alistes ( et donne directement le type de cablage)
> 
> http://www.marseilleadsl.com/test-ligne.php




ok ...

edit :

Code NRA :                 XXXXXXX
                                                                         Nom NRA :                 XXXXXXXX
                                                                         Longueur ligne :                 1260 m                                                                    
                                                                         Diam&#232;tre c&#226;ble :                 calibre 4/10 sur 781 m
calibre 5/10 sur 397 m
calibre 6/10 sur 82 m                                                                    
                                                                         Affaiblissement ligne :                 19.666 dB                                                                    
                                                                         D&#233;bit maximal :                 10 &#224; 15 Mbit/s


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

bon ben l&#224; c'est clair
Soit il y a un souci  chez toi ( apr&#232;s la prise FT)
et c'est &#224; toi de faire un nettoyage

soit c'est le neuf ou FT

t'es bon pour recontacter "les gonzes" et ne te laisse pas mener par le bout du nez ( ils vont essayer)

t'as pris d&#233;groupage total?
parceque si oui tout d&#233;pend de le neuf

si non ( d&#233;group&#233; normal)
tenter de jouer aussi la carte FT ( avec le 1013) pour des verifs de ligne

Dans les 2 cas tu vas galerer



Bon courage


----------



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

celui de la voisine :

Code NRA :                 XXXXXX (n&#233;anmoins, m&#234;me code que le mien)
                                                                   Nom NRA : XXXXXXX 
Longueur ligne : 1050 m 
Diam&#232;tre c&#226;ble : calibre 4/10 sur 1050 m 
Affaiblissement ligne : 17.93 dB 
                                                                         D&#233;bit maximal :                 10 &#224; 15 Mbit/s

Test DEGROUPTEST de la voisine :

*Longueur de ligne :** 1050 m&#232;tres* [+]4/10 sur 1050m​*Affaiblissement :** 15.75 dB*[Estimation] *D&#233;bit descendant ADSL :** 8095 kbps (1012 ko/s)*[Estimation] *D&#233;bit descendant ADSL 2+ :** 23638 kbps (2955 ko/s)**Caract&#233;ristiques du central France T&#233;l&#233;com :*
*Plaque ADSL :** AQ1**Type de DSLAM :** ALCATEL ou ECI**Zone Dense (> 20 000 lignes) :**Oui**NRA compatible ADSL2+ FT :**Oui**NRA compatible ReADSL FT :**Oui**D&#233;lai moyen d'activation d'une ligne :** N/C*


----------



## Psygod (11 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon ben là c'est clair
> Soit il y a un souci  chez toi ( après la prise FT)
> et c'est à toi de faire un nettoyage
> 
> soit c'est le neuf ou FT



soyons méthodique ... je suis en Dégroupage Total ... si il y a un souci chez moi et que je dois faire du nettoyage, comment procéder auprès du 9 ?

De plus, la ligne se coupe (ir)régulièrement ... genre toutes les 5 minutes ou parfois rien pendant 1 heure ...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

lis le post #9
t'as plus d'autre solution que de secouer le cocotier
Et ca va pas  &#234;tre facile

tiens autre lien si ca coince  grave
des  sp&#233;cialis&#233;s dans les litiges FAI ( tous Fai , et y a une section le neuf)
Eventuellement peuvent conseiller pour actions en justice (_ injonction de faire_ etc etc)*

http://www.sosinternautes.org/forum/index.php?act=home

* je precise une_ injonction de faire _n'est pas une proc&#233;dure lourde &#224; enclencher 
C'est m&#234;me assez facile et pas cher , et ca peut mettre le feu aux fesses d'une boite qui traine des pieds
( valable pour plein de choses)


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

C'est marrant qu'on pr&#233;fere partir dans des d&#233;lires plut&#244;t que de r&#233;flechir m&#233;thodiquement...relisez mon poste...

Pas la peine de parler d'injonction de faire ou quoi que ce soit...si la tv marche c'est que le d&#233;bit est bon, c'est un probl&#232;me post-modem



> De plus, la ligne se coupe (ir)r&#233;guli&#232;rement ... genre toutes les 5 minutes ou parfois rien pendant 1 heure ...


 
Ca par contre c'est plutot des pertes de synchro d&#251;es &#224; l'installation


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2007)

il n'a pas r&#233;pondu sur ce point
c'est marrant d'interpreter quue dans un sens...


----------



## Psygod (12 Août 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est marrant qu'on préfere partir dans des délires plutôt que de réflechir méthodiquement...relisez mon poste...
> 
> Pas la peine de parler d'injonction de faire ou quoi que ce soit...si la tv marche c'est que le débit est bon, c'est un problème post-modem
> Ca par contre c'est plutot des pertes de synchro dûes à l'installation



Ah oui ? et quel délire ? comment expliques tu cette perte de débit alors que ma voisine n'en a aucun ? un cable défectueux ? bizarre ... j'utilise le même que celui de la TV ...
Je serais curieux de lire une nouvelle fois ta méthode ... je ne cherche qu'une chose, régler ce problème et s'il me faut la lumière des autres, je suis preneur ...



pascalformac a dit:


> il n'a pas répondu sur ce point
> c'est marrant d'interpreter quue dans un sens...



Qu'est ce que j'interprète QUE dans un sens ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2007)

Et qu'est ce que qui te fais dire que je faisais allusion à toi?
 


Ceci dit moonwalk9r a deux fois soulevé un point sur lequel tu ne donnes pas d'info

ton débit faible c'est permanent ?
ou avec service TV branché?


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

Ce que je veut juste dire, c'est de ne pas "choisir" la cause qui nous arrangerais, prendre du recul et réfléchir, il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas. relit mon poste et essai ca je te promet que ça t'aidera


----------



## Psygod (12 Août 2007)

Oui c'est vrai ... rien ne me fait dire que tu t'adressais &#224; moi ... :rateau:



pascalformac a dit:


> ton d&#233;bit faible c'est permanent ?
> ou avec service TV branch&#233;?



bon ... je viens de refaire un test et je vais tenter de rester calme ... :hein:

_ Votre bande passante : 1334.757 Kbps  (166.845 Ko/sec)_

Hier, je n'avais absolument pas &#231;a ... de toute mani&#232;re, hier comme aujourd'hui, n'ayant qu'un port Ethernet sur la 9 Box (et que je dois attendre Septembre pour prendre le CPL ... bref ...), j'ai retir&#233; le cable Ethernet du d&#233;codeur TV ... 

Hier j'avais un d&#233;bit tout pourri, aujourd'hui 1334 Kbps, soit un peu plus que du 1 Mo ...

moonwalk9r : je suis d'accord mais en post-modem, mis &#224; part le cable Ethernet, qu'est ce qui pourrait pourrir le d&#233;bit ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2007)

Ah ben d&#233;j&#224; c'est mieux

Que dit ta console  de donn&#233;es perso chez leneuf concernant  ta ligne( je suis pas chez le neuf je sais pas son nom  mais elle doit exister , tous les FAI ont ca)
moonwalk9r a l'air d'etre abonn&#233; le neuf il te dira o&#249; regarder

quand aux causes de d&#233;bit bof bof , ce sont les m&#234;mes por tous les FAI
il y en a que j'ai mentionn&#233;es
D'autres d&#233;pendent de tout ce qui se passe entre ta prise FT et ton clavier

connectique , condensateur, contacts encrass&#233;s,  , placement du mat&#233;riel , interferences divers etc

Et tout ca ainsi que les check-up de verif  es nettoyage de ligne et les solutions  est archi d&#233;taill&#233; sur divers sites (dont SOS internautes ou tout autre forum d&#233;di&#233; adsl; macdsl ( specialis&#233; fai et mac)
 grenouille, divers  forums 100&#37;  leneuf etc etc )

tu verras un nettoyage ca peut donner de bons r&#233;sultats 
particulierement quand on s'apercoit que DANS la prise FT il y a le boxon (et qu'elle a des fils en tous sens , condensateurs etc)

je rappelle que seuls les plots 1 et 3 servent pour adsl et telephone FT

-


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

Donc, ce 1 méga c'est ton débit mesuré sans tv allumée ?

Si c'est la cas, arrive tu à recevoir la tv correctement ?


----------



## Psygod (12 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ben d&#233;j&#224; c'est mieux
> 
> Que dit ta console de donn&#233;es perso chez leneuf concernant ta ligne( je suis pas chez le neuf je sais pas son nom mais elle doit exister , tous les FAI ont ca)
> moonwalk9r a l'air d'etre abonn&#233; le neuf il te dira o&#249; regarder
> ...



Je regarderais &#231;a dans la soiree ... je vais attendre qu'on me r&#233;ponde sur le forum SOS INTERNAUTES ... 



moonwalk9r a dit:


> Donc, ce 1 m&#233;ga c'est ton d&#233;bit mesur&#233; sans tv allum&#233;e ?


 
Yes ... mais hier, le d&#233;bit tout pourri, c'etait sans la TV allum&#233;e ...



moonwalk9r a dit:


> Si c'est la cas, arrive tu &#224; recevoir la tv correctement ?



Pas essay&#233; et de toute fa&#231;on, pour l'instant, c'est soit l'un soit l'autre ... je ne peux pas utiliser les 2 en m&#234;me temps ... de tte fa&#231;on, hier j'ai test&#233; le d&#233;bit du d&#233;codeur et &#231;a avoisinait si mes souvenirs sont bons autour de 3500 ...


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

> j'ai test&#233; le d&#233;bit du d&#233;codeur et &#231;a avoisinait si mes souvenirs sont bons autour de 3500 ...


C'est bien ce que je disait donc, si le d&#233;codeur arrive &#224; recevoir 3500, pourquoi pas l'ordi ???

Si c'est une nb4, change de port pc (t'en a 3)


----------



## Psygod (12 Août 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disait donc, si le décodeur arrive à recevoir 3500, pourquoi pas l'ordi ???
> 
> Si c'est une nb4, change de port pc (t'en a 3)



C'est une Trio 3C ... donc, je suis pour l'instant contraint de "switcher" ... quand je veux regarder la TV, je débranche et idem pour le net ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2007)

Psygod a dit:


> Je regarderais ça dans la soiree ... je vais attendre qu'on me réponde sur le forum SOS INTERNAUTES ...


regarder les FAQ  nettoyage sur divers sites
tout ca est architraité partout ( tu peux te servir des FAQ non leneuf , le principe est identique)


> hier j'ai testé le débit du décodeur et ça avoisinait si mes souvenirs sont bons autour de 3500 .


Ah ben déjà c'est mieux
et donc le problème est entre la neuf box et le clavier
ce qui n'empêche en rien d'AUSSI nettoyer la ligne entre prise FT et modem. Ca ne peut que faire du bien


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

Une idée regarde ici : http://forum-n9uf.com c'est un forum de support, où des corp 9t passent régulièrement, laisse leur un message en précisant que tu vient de chez macgé


----------



## Psygod (12 Août 2007)

L&#224;, je dois partir mais d&#232;s ce soir, je regarderais tout ce que vous m'avez post&#233; ...

N&#233;anmoins, j'aurais 2 questions avant de bouger :

1/ la TV pompe 3 Mo (environ) ... en l'eteignant (non la mettre en veille mais en appuyant sur le "bitognot"), peut-elle (ou plutot "il" si on parle du d&#233;codeur) pomper ces 3 Mo ... le "gonze" du Neuf me l'a certifi&#233; ... curieux non ?

2/ si il existe des "d&#233;faillances" avant le modem (prise par exemple), comment est ce possible que la TV marche tr&#232;s bien (le t&#233;l&#233;phone d&#233;connant - conversation coup&#233;e sans pour cela laisser tinter le joli bruit de la ligne occup&#233;e -, je dois le rajouter) ?

Voil&#224; ...


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

La gonze a tort, la tv eteinte ces 3.5 *Mb* sont rendus à la data, c'est justement pourquoi je dit qu'il y a quelque chose qui va pas post modem

Pour le 2/ justement c'est pas possible...


----------



## Psygod (27 Août 2007)

Suite ...

Je suis allé sur le forum SOS Internautes et d'après eux, le problème venait du cable ... j'ai donc changé le cable et le problème persiste (coupure toutes les 30 mns voire moins), débit de @#! ... etc ...

Etant donné que mon débit TV est "nickel" et que le téléphone coupe par moment en plein milieu d'une conversation, je commence à désespérer ...


----------



## fraisouil (28 Août 2007)

Une piste toute bête au cas où : ne reste t il pas dans ton circuite FT (boitier, prises) un condensateur qui ne servait que par le passé avec les téléphone à cadran, et qui maintenant, notamment avec l'ADSL, pose de sérieux problèmes.


----------



## Psygod (28 Août 2007)

fraisouil a dit:


> Une piste toute bête au cas où : ne reste t il pas dans ton circuite FT (boitier, prises) un condensateur qui ne servait que par le passé avec les téléphone à cadran, et qui maintenant, notamment avec l'ADSL, pose de sérieux problèmes.



Déjà, qu'est ce qu'un condensateur ?


----------



## fraisouil (28 Août 2007)

C'est une petite pi&#232;ce munie de pattes qui relie les vis de cablage d'arriv&#233;e de la ligne FT &#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'une prise T&#233;lephonique.


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Août 2007)

C'est gros comme un sucre, en général blanc, beige ou noir, branché sur les plots 1 et 3


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2007)

et les manips sont sur les  faq des bons sites d&#233;di&#233;s FAI  section " nettoyage de ligne"

En gros une ligne bien mont&#233;e &#224; uniquement 2 fils sur plot 1 et 3 
Le reste dans l'arriv&#233;e principale c'est en fonction des besoins ( derivation etc) ou inutile ( et genant)


----------



## Psygod (22 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les manips sont sur les  faq des bons sites dédiés FAI  section " nettoyage de ligne"
> 
> En gros une ligne bien montée à uniquement 2 fils sur plot 1 et 3
> Le reste dans l'arrivée principale c'est en fonction des besoins ( derivation etc) ou inutile ( et genant)



intéressant ... je viens de changer de prise de tel et même problème ... j'ai démonté la prise et j'ai constaté que tous les fils étaient branchés ... curieux, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2007)

non pas curieux 
on voit de tout 

L'important est que tu r&#233;tablisses  les bons branchements


----------



## Psygod (23 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non pas curieux
> on voit de tout
> 
> L'important est que tu rétablisses  les bons branchements



Je vais voir ça demain ... donc, selon toi, mes "problèmes" de connexion pourraient venir de tout ces fils branchés ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2007)

aucune id&#233;e, mais ca fera que du bien


ce que j'ai dit et je maintiens c'est que des tonnes d'&#233;l&#232;ments renntrent en ligne de compte  , dont celui l&#224;
Avoir une connectique optimale, ca &#233;limine   certaines des causes cot&#233; abonn&#233;.


----------



## Psygod (23 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucune idée, mais ca fera que du bien
> 
> 
> ce que j'ai dit et je maintiens c'est que des tonnes d'élèments renntrent en ligne de compte  , dont celui là
> Avoir une connectique optimale, ca élimine   certaines des causes coté abonné.



Je comprend ... je vais revoir ces branchements et ensuite, changerais le condensateur de cette prise-là ... j'ai mis un cable Ethernet neuf ... après, je pense que plus rien de mon côté pourrait en être la cause ...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2007)

nettoyage au sens large a des effets : aussi bien prise ( bons branchements , condos, nettoyage des contacts ) verif de qualt&#233; du cable et de tout le circuit  ( ft et perso) , ventilation du modem , eloignement des parasites potentiels, ne pas utiiser de rallonges etc  etc etc

( tout ca est d&#233;taill&#233; partout , je n'aurai m&#234;me pas &#224; le r&#233;peter)


----------



## Psygod (26 Septembre 2007)

Enlev&#233; les fils de trop ... laiss&#233; les plots 1 & 3 ... vir&#233; le condensateur ... toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ... je commence &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer ... sur ma prise telephonique (celle que j'utilise), sont reli&#233;s 2 fils gris sur le plot 1 et 2 fils blancs sur le plot 3 ... est-ce l'arriv&#233;e France Telecom ? si oui, &#233;tantt donn&#233; que je souhaite rajouter une prise telephonique, dois-je relier la prise existante (via les fils gris et blancs sur les plots correspondants) sur la nouvelle prise (prise non encastr&#233;e - cable tir&#233; le long du plafond) ou est-il pr&#233;f&#233;rable de relier l'arriv&#233; France Telecom &#224; la nouvelle prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique et comment ?



pascalformac a dit:


> verif de qualt&#233; du cable et de tout le circuit  ( ft et perso)



Hmmm ... je veux bien mais je trouve aucun boitier FT chez moi et ni dans les escaliers ... c'est un immeuble qui fut b&#226;ti d&#233;but 80 ... quand j'ai emmang&#233;, une technicienne m'a dit que la prise n'&#233;tait pas totalement efficiente ...



pascalformac a dit:


> ventilation du modem



Euh ... rien de diff&#233;rent par rapport &#224; mon ancien logement ...



pascalformac a dit:


> eloignement des parasites potentiels



Idem que pour la ventil' ...


----------



## Psygod (26 Septembre 2007)

doublon


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2007)

quand je fais allusion a connectique ft et perso, je faisais allusion &#224; la partie ft chez toiseule partie  qui est sous ta rresponsabilit&#233;
Car avant l'arriv&#233;e chez toi ( prise en T arriv&#233;e principale), hors de chez toi , immeuble rue etc ,   tu peux regarder  mais pas toucher ( seul FT en a le droit)
Et en ce cas c'est 1013 ou 1014 qui s'en occupe


----------



## Psygod (21 Octobre 2007)

Suite ... j'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper ces derniers jours ...

Mon problème est toujours le même et j'ai bien peur d'y être confronté encore pour longtemps ... j'ai une grosse envie ... celle de résilier chez le Neuf ... le problème existant n'est plus de mon ressort et je ne sais pas quoi faire ... j'en ai plein le derche d'avoir une connexion qui se coupe sans arrêt, de ne pas profiter de l'ADSL alors que je racke 30 euros par moi ... quel est le recours pour mon cas (avant résiliation) ? envoyer une lettre Recommandée au NEUF leur expliquant le cas et mon refus de lacher de la thune pour résilier ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2007)

on va pas rabacher,  ca peut venir de la ligne , mauvais cable ou pas optimal pour le matosse leneuf, le modem d&#233;fectueux, les branchements divers ( de l'ordi au NRA)  le NRA le dslam,  etc etc
 ce qiui est assez rageant c'est que si ca se trouve c'est un bete filtre ou modem qui flanche

difficile  de determiner quelle action juridique vaut vraiment  la peine car il est difficile d'&#233;valuer les causes et donc les responsabilit&#233;s &#224; faire jouer ( en gros 3 possibles &#233;vidents  , toi , leneuf , FT ) 

et si action 
le site sosinternautes ( lien en p1)  est en g&#233;neral de bon conseil


----------



## spleen (21 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> difficile  de determiner quelle action juridique vaut vraiment  la peine car il est difficile d'évaluer les causes et donc les responsabilités à faire jouer ( en gros 3 possibles évidents  , toi , leneuf , FT )



c'est simple. Si pas dégroupé ou dégroupage partiel, c'est FT.
Si dégroupage total, c'est le Neuf.
Dans les deux cas, bon courage...
J'ai le même problème (variations de débits d'un facteur 10 selon les jours et les heures), aussi bien chez Neuf que chez Orange.
Après de multiples appels au support qui ne servent strictement à rien (uniquement pour prouver que le problème a été signalé), j'ai envoyé la semaine dernière une mise en demeure en recommandé avec des copies d'écran de leur testeur maison DSLtest (le seul qui soit validé par FT).
On verra bien...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> c'est simple. Si pas d&#233;group&#233; ou d&#233;groupage partiel, c'est FT.
> Si d&#233;groupage total, c'est le Neuf.
> .


ce que tu indiques n'est vrai , juridiquement ,  que dans le cas du d&#233;groupage total
Pour l'abonn&#233; un interlociuteur ( le FAI contractant), FT n'a plus de relation avec l'abonn&#233;  mais en a toujours avec le FAI. Le FAI n'est que locataire de la ligne , concretement c'est FT qui l'a mont&#233;e et continue &#224; l'entretenir.

En d&#233;groupage partiel c'est bien plus complexe, et l&#224; c'est le jeu favori c'est _"c&#233;pamoac&#233;lotre"_.

Ca ne change  h&#233;las rien  concretement pour le d&#233;pistage de cause et d&#233;terminer le vrai responsable technique.


----------



## sabine51 (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème de débit mais cela ne vient pas de la FAI.

Je suis connécté par wifi, dégroupage total et je rame. Lorsque mon frère qui a le même ordi vient à la maison et se connecte sur mon réseau, le sien va beaucoup plus vite.


----------



## Psygod (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Nouveau problème de connexion ... le problème avait été réglé avec la 3C mais malheureusement avec la 3D, ça déconne ...

J'ai re-installé le 9 et je suis désormais en DHCP ... pourquoi ? j'en sais rien ... :rateau:

Voilà ma config en DHCP :







Etrangement, sans que cela se déconnecte comme ci-dessus, je n'ai pas accès au net ... quelques secondes plus tard, déconnexion assurée et dans CONNEXION A INTERNET, cela se met automatiquement comme ceci :






J'ai beau remettre ma config, il retourne à celle-ci ...


----------

